# What goes around, comes around...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As some of you may remember, I "lost" one of my doggies for about 48 hours last year - went missing during a walk, and was found by a kind member of the public, who took him to a local police station, where he was scanned (his chip wasn't found!) and was later shipped to some kennels. Because I rang around a lot of places in the local area, I eventually located him, despite his microchip not working...

Anyway, fast forward to yesterday - Lisa and I had taken a cross-country route from Hatfield over to High Wycombe, and were on our way back again. Traffic on the A404 was slowing and appeared erratic, and I was shocked to see why. A greyhound (!) was running along the carriageway, in the middle of the lane I was driving in, forcing cars to brake, swerve and overtake. I watched a couple of cars do this, but nobody stopped...

We couldn't see an owner, so decided the only thing to do was to stop, try and warn other road users, and somehow get the dog to safety.

The first attempt was a bit of a failure. The dog (obviously scared) decided to go around my car (into the middle of the road!) and was nearly wiped out by a truck, despite my attempts to slow the traffic down - but eventually we managed to get him to run down a quieter perpendicular side road, and this time I pulled up about 50 yards past, to give him time to run towards the car. Another car, seeing what was going on, pulled into the road behind him, and this helped shepherd him to a very scared standstill. Even as Lisa reached out for him, you could see the fear in his eyes, and the poor thing wet himself. 

After a couple of minutes of trying to make him understand we were friendly, we decided to pop him into the car. At this point I realised greyhounds are actually a lot bigger than they look (!) but he was pretty docile by now, and just allowed us to bundle him in. His attitude changed completely at this point, and he was obviously relieved and happy to be "safe"...

Lisa called the local police, and got the address for the local dog rescue Kennels (bearing in mind neither of us really knew where we were, let alone where police stations and dog kennels were!). He settled down in the back, and we took him to a kennels in Stokenchurch (about 15 miles away from where we found him!) where they scanned him (unfortunately no microchip) and led him away.

I'm pretty certain he'll be claimed - he had a lovely leather collar on, and a blue raincoat - so was quite obviously cared for. Quite a young dog too, with very white teeth - but with no visible signs of ID, and no microchip, I can only hope his owner does plenty of phoning around.

It was great to be put in a position where I could help out, though. Having seen a few other cars fail to stop and help, and God knows how many beforehand, I don't know how much longer he could have run without causing an accident.

Hopefully it'll have a happy ending, but either way, a kennels is a better place than running blindly along the A404, and "what goes around, comes around..." Its nice to be able to think I've gone some way to repaying the debt I owe for getting my own dog back safely last year.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Well done Tim [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Very few people would of done what you did so top marks to you


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I had a tenner on it at Walthamstow Saturday night


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Stokenchurch is one of the biggest dog rescue places around High Wycombe, so I'm not surprised that you were sent there. I'm sure that would be one of the 1st places that people from the local area would contact if their dog was missing.

Well done!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice one Tim - good for you, can't have been easy getting the dog to safety. Not sure I would have done the same - it's always to easy to avoid situations like this and think someone else is bound to stop and sort it out.

Hope the owner finds him before too long and he doesn't suffer too much trauma from the incident.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It was Lisa too - and credit where it is due, I don't think either of us could have done it on our own.

Luckily we weren't a rush anywhere...

For anyone that knows the area, we were the "wrong" side of Hazlemere, near a village called Holmer Green.

It'll have a happy ending, I'm sure. It did bring it home how few people are prepared to stop and get involved, which shows how lucky I was that someone did the same for me last year.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats to both of you for taking a chance and trying to help.
Non-dog owners will probably think you were daft for risking your own safety, but as a fellow dog-owner I say well done.

Rogue


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Awwww Tim thats such a nice story....IDammit youve done it now. I'm going to [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

Joking aside well done Tim. As everyone says so many people just pass by with the attitude it isnt their problem.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hats off to you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You didn't just do a brave thing - you actually saved a life !!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just had a text from Lisa - she phoned the kennels to see if he'd been collected.

HE HAS!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic news!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Just had a text from Lisa - she phoned the kennels to see if he'd been collected.
> 
> HE HAS!!!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Oh god im starting again [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm just so happy


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

jampott said:


> Just had a text from Lisa - she phoned the kennels to see if he'd been collected.
> 
> HE HAS!!!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Good 'tail' with a happy ending aswell.
Well done Tim & Lisa [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

jampott said:


> Just had a text from Lisa - she phoned the kennels to see if he'd been collected.
> 
> HE HAS!!!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


There's nothing like a happy ending. This is like a Lassie story - brings a lump to the throat of ALL people.

Three cheers for Jampott and Lisa - the life savers. You can betcha life that dog would be part of the tarmac if it wasn't for you two. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great result Tim *and Lisa* - I'm feeling all smiley now  ....or maybe that's just the drugs :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Just had a text from Lisa - she phoned the kennels to see if he'd been collected.
> 
> HE HAS!!!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Excellent news, well done to both of you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

oooh only just seen this thread 

Yeah I rang the kennels to ask if the Greyhound we bought in yesterday afternoon had be claimed and they said he had. His owners did some phoning round last night and were told by HW police that he'd been found running in and out the traffic and had been taken to Stokenchurch. They were desperate to get him back as they were very worried what condition he'd be in after his ordeal and didn't know if he was injured. Also his pal, a Jack Russell rescued from the kennels some years ago, was pining for him. Apparently they were out for a walk, the greyhound spotted a rabbit and off he ran... and ran...and ran.

They sent a photo of him by email to Stokenchurch in the hope they could identify him and release him last night, they were made to wait til this morning. They were anxiously waiting to pick him up as soon as the kennels opened at 8am this morning.

The greyhound's name is Harley. He, his owners and his little K9 pal are all very grateful for what we did and that the day had a very happy ending

ahhhh


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dammit it id just stoped [smiley=bigcry.gif] Now youve done it again [smiley=bigcry.gif] Bless his little K9 buddy [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Dammit it id just stoped [smiley=bigcry.gif] Now youve done it again [smiley=bigcry.gif] Bless his little K9 buddy [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well done guys.

Shame that the dog didn't have a chip.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sounds likea shaggy dog story to me.

Shame you didn't pop in whilst 'in the area'.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Sounds likea shaggy dog story to me.
> 
> Shame you didn't pop in whilst 'in the area'.


Didn't know exactly where you were.

Only ventured that far to go to the Fired Earth shop near John Lewis. Was still recovering from seeing tiles prices at over Â£300 per sq/m when we saw the dog.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice to see see a happy ending to the story. 

Just goes to show, there is some goodness in that old heart of Jampott's, and he's not as bad as we sometmes like to think he is. Or, was it all Lisa's idea?? :lol:  :wink:

Well done, Tim and Lisa.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Nice to see see a happy ending to the story.
> 
> Just goes to show, there is some goodness in that old heart of Jampott's, and he's not as bad as we sometmes like to think he is. Or, was it all Lisa's idea?? :lol:  :wink:
> 
> Well done, Tim and Lisa.


Less of the old!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well done Tim & Lisa - nice to hear a 'tail' with a happy ending :wink:

I guess you'll be sending the reward money to the Dog rescue at Stokenchurch ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Well done Tim & Lisa - nice to hear a 'tail' with a happy ending :wink:
> 
> I guess you'll be sending the reward money to the Dog rescue at Stokenchurch ?


As far as I know, the owners haven't been in touch directly, so no reward was offered. It would have been offered to the Rescue Centre, of course, or a donation tot he Dogs Trust.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bob says thanks on behalf of Dog kind...


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Just had a text from Lisa - she phoned the kennels to see if he'd been collected.
> 
> HE HAS!!!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Great news


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Well done guy's :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

We have been contacted and thanked by Harley's owner and she has since sent us some photos of Harley and his little friend.

















"Harley is a retired racing Greyhound, original name Clover Melody. He came to me in November 2005 aged 3. He ran around a dozen races in his career and got a couple of firsts in the process. He's very quiet and true to Greyhound nature he is really soft and gentle"

Oh and this is Debbie Curtis , his rock chick owner, found on the same site









We actually saw her but decided she didn't look like a dog owner in distress. She saw us too but didn't realise we had her dog in the back the car! Anyway she was extremely grateful to get him back and was worried sick that he would have got himself killed on the busy road, or worse.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like more chance of the owner biting you than the dog! :lol:


----------

